# NNTP: How to Install a News Server?



## Hirnsausen (Jul 27, 2008)

I want to install an NNTP news server on my hosting system (Linux). Who can assist me with advices and instructions and links to free software?


----------



## maneetpuri (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi,

Hope this URL helps: - http://linux.about.com/od/lna_guide/a/gdelna182.htm

Cheers,

Maneet


----------

